# Machine Polished the TT QS



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Decided to machine polish the QS today.There wasnt much in the way of swirls but there was the odd marring which has been removed.

Used the Meguiars G220, and menzerna polishes, Zymol HD Cleanse and Meguiars #16 wax.

Added the odd vinyl sticker under the bonnet that I had lying around. Not really a fan of stickers but dont mind them to much out of sight.



























































































Sorry about the iphone quality photos.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice, some nice shots there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

good job I'm hoping to mop my QS soon as it has very light swirls visable in sunlight. just going to use the lightest meguiars compound polish and pad hopefully get it perfect


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate I might get chance to do my qS one day


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice work mate I might get chance to do my qS one day


Look outside mate.... gorgeous day to be doing it!!! Better than surfing the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work mate I might get chance to do my qS one day
> ...


To much work to do on Beths house mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Can she not do her own ironing?


----------



## cuinan128 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah. It's good to be yourself. Same with you, I will try to do something. So I support your decision!


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent work


----------

